# Kickers and Other Things



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

The Kicker Comp C12's specifically... My amp puts out 200watts rms (rated at 160 but tested higher), and the subs are 150watts rms a piece (I have 2). The stuff you guys have makes mine look like shit but will this setup be good for SQ? I would like for it to be thumpin' but I want it to sound nice as well... If this isn't a good setup point me in the right direction. Also I don't really have a box right now, what brand do you suggest? I was looking at the Subzone Z-Series Dual 12" box... It's ported and has a replaceable bezzle which is really cool. Only problem is that it costs an arm and a leg. Are the Q-Logic boxes at cicuit city any good? I would only be able to afford the sealed, but I would like ported so my amp wouldn't have to work so hard...

Subzone Z-Series- http://subzoneusa.com/12_zv_series.htm


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd recommend either having a shop build you a box or to try to build your own. Doing it this way would allow the box to be built to the speaker's required specs and it can be built to fit the car itself, maximizing trunk space and helping it to look more integrated. The only thing about buying a pre-fab box is you're hoping you get lucky and find one that get's in the ballpark of what you need as far as the speaker's air space requirements, port size and length, and such. And sometimes the pre-fab boxes cost close to what a custom box would cost from a shop. Of course it all depends on your budget too.

And as far as the equipment that everyone else appears to have, we all had to start somewhere. Don't be ashamed of what you have. A bad install will make great equipment sound below average. A good install will make below average equipment sound well above average. I always tell people to concentrate on the install. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have been told that Kicker is not known for sound quality. My MTX 12 has hella bass and good sound quality...its an earlier model about the same as the MTX 5500. Infinity and Elemental Designs are known for sound quality. I know Infinity is sound quality but not sure about eD. Infinity makes a VERY tough sub...very tough. Check on www.caraudio.com/vb and search around on those forums. If you are getting 2 12's in the Comps, I would think about getting a bigger amp. I know what they sound like when 150 is going to them...they hit (in a kicker ported enclosure). They made the shelves in the circuit city shake like a mofo. Bad part is that kicker setup right there costs about 370 bones. So ya like I said...go to the car audio forums and ask them whats good. They will most likely tell you RE. Tell them that ThumpMyHonda sent you. And they are good about giving a quick response.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

pimpride said:


> The Kicker Comp C12's specifically... My amp puts out 200watts rms (rated at 160 but tested higher), and the subs are 150watts rms a piece (I have 2). The stuff you guys have makes mine look like shit but will this setup be good for SQ? I would like for it to be thumpin' but I want it to sound nice as well... If this isn't a good setup point me in the right direction. Also I don't really have a box right now, what brand do you suggest? I was looking at the Subzone Z-Series Dual 12" box... It's ported and has a replaceable bezzle which is really cool. Only problem is that it costs an arm and a leg. Are the Q-Logic boxes at cicuit city any good? I would only be able to afford the sealed, but I would like ported so my amp wouldn't have to work so hard...
> 
> Subzone Z-Series- http://subzoneusa.com/12_zv_series.htm


What kind of an amp is it? Depending on your amp, what you have is not a bad starter set up. On the box, you should NEVER, EVER get a prefab ported box. To make a ported box sound right and not damage the speaker, it has to be sized and tuned very precisely to the sub. A prefab sealed box is better, because the fudge factor allowable is much greater. I agree with the previous post, have a shop do the box for you if you want to do a ported. Do not skimp here! The box will make or break the sub! Expect a real car audio shop to get around $150-$200 to build a proper enclosure for you. Good luck to you, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I already have the amp and speakers... I would get a box made but they cost so much! Would any audio install place make custom boxes?

Edit: Posted the same time as you Captain... 

The amp is an MTX Thunder 251D...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Generally, yes. Not talking about circuit city or best buy here, a real shop. Again, the box is the difference between having bass and having crap. If money is tight, you can build it yourself, just google around for instructions and find a freeware program to do the calculations for you.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes I am talking about a place where all they sell is audio... I know the box makes the subs but money is very tight right now... I guess I can wait though .

I edited above, the amp is a MTX Thunder 251D


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I know waiting sucks, but you really don't want to be saddled with something you spent money on only to have to throw it out and pay for the right stuff later. I have been waiting over a year to funds available for an amp and sub myself. Not an extravagant set up either, hifonics amp and image dynamics IDQ 10" for filling out the tunes. Being a student sucks sometimes...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Definately wait and get one built or do it yourself. I never really realized how much the box makes a difference until this one shop had a prefab box and they stuck in my L7. Ikept blowing them because it was tuned really high. So I spent the money and had one made. Normally a sealed pre fab box is okay but never ported I learned the hard way


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok well this Audio place has a custom made--by--them pre-fabbed box that they say is good with Kicker Comps, it is ported and they sell it with their kicker comp vr's. How much difference will there be betweem VR's and just regular Comps?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I beleive they need the same air space and tuning so you should be good. Are you sure its custom made or are they just saying that? If it is custom I would think youre good to go


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well they make them themselves for Kicker Comps/Comp VR's s... So in a way it's custom (Not commercially produced), and it is also prefabbed (Made before I buy it).


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

scrappy said:


> I beleive they need the same air space and tuning so you should be good. Are you sure its custom made or are they just saying that? If it is custom I would think youre good to go


With a ported box there is much more to the enclosure then air space. Specifically, the tuning of the port and the way it loads the speaker. Airspace alone isn't enough, unless the box is sealed.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> With a ported box there is much more to the enclosure then air space. Specifically, the tuning of the port and the way it loads the speaker. Airspace alone isn't enough, unless the box is sealed.


I realize that did you read what you quoted. I said I beleive they share the same air space and tuning....


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay guys I got a really nice subwoofer box (Memphis) and my susb hit really hard now. Almost too hard. I have been messing with the EQ on my HU to get the subs' volume' down so I can actually hear the music. I have installed a switch on the remote wire that not only looks pimptastic but also functions! I did this so when I am at school I can turn my subs off so no pesky thieves can hear it. This setup kills the same amp with 2 10" MTX Thunder Subs. That's what I had previously. This install was much cleaner and you can't see any wires whatsoever. I used to have to have the volume set at 20 to get a lot of thump from my subs, now I am only at 15 with it on the Vocal EQ setting (EQ-L 1) instead of custom which I have at EQ-L 4.


----------

